
Lies Every Entrepreneur Tells - RobbieStats
https://medium.com/@robbieallen/15-lies-every-entrepreneur-tells-daaec2c9cf86
======
aportela
hi robbie!

apologies for this comment which is completely unrelated to your post - was
just trying to figure out a way to get in touch with you.

I just moved to Durham from NYC for work, and was looking through HN to see if
there were any ongoing meetups, etc. in the area. Saw your comment about an
RTP meetup
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1512702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1512702))
here, so figured you might still be in the area.

Would love any tips you might have for meeting new people / getting involved
in the tech community around here. Or even meeting up in person just to chat!

